# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Really High Pitched Sound?

## Zezarict

If I am right this is the closest I've gotten to WILD.

Do you hear sounds while seeing HI because while I was seeing the HI which I wasn't scared by, I suddenly heard something like a single really high pitched guitar strum which scared me fully awake.

----------


## Penterwast

I got to SP once and had the exact same thing.  Just one really high pitched noise and then after 30 seconds it shifted to another pitch.

----------


## Supernova

Yes, it' not uncommon for HH to include auditory hallucinations.  I can think of several occasions where I've experienced something similar.

----------


## dtc119

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tinnitis ...

it's the sound that's made by your brain to replicate 'dream sounds' while sleeping. kind of like your brain's version of white noise. I've only experienced this sound when successfully pulling off a WILD. It's the most intense feeling ever.

When I first lay down I can hear this sound.. it's a little buzzing sound... but when you're wilding/ falling into SP, this sound gets so deafening and I feel the most crazy vibrations. Very cool stuff.

There is also a 'Sound' technique for WILDing that involves exactly this: listening to this sound as you fall asleep. Best used with a WBTB

----------


## 1r1sh

Yes when I am in sp I get a very loud high pitch ringing in my ear like nothing else. It is a good thing realy because some people have very vague or hard to decipher clues as to when they are in sp.

----------


## Serenity

I always thought the ringing in my ears was due to years of being a teenager (and subsequently wrecking my hearing due to overly loud music)!

----------


## TheConqueror89

I always seem to get that when i get to SP. It really helps to sort out at what point of the WILD you are in.

----------


## kritter

I have only heard ringing once and that was during my first WILD experience (wasn't even attempting to WILD which was very weird), that combined with SP scared me out of it. I have attempted a WILD three times since then, one didn't work at all, and two attempts last night got me to the point of hearing binural beats and vague HI. Hoping tonight will get me in a bit deeper...

----------


## moonshine

Its funny, but I've never experienced this in any of my WILDS. 
Usually I just feel the "shiver" and I'm in the dream.

----------


## bewareofit1505

last night I tried WILD for the first time and felt tingling and heard a kind of buzzing/ringing noise and it subsided and led to I guess a dreamlet where I was being yanked out of bed by an unknown force; needless to say i awoke shortly thereafter.

----------


## Naiya

Yeah, I get creepy HI all the time...normally for me, auditory HI comes long before visual HI. Most often I hear soft, inaudible whispering--most likely due to the fact that I always have a fan running at night. When it gets too creepy, I consciously force it to change into music or something. I know it sounds weird, but you can actually control your HI.

Unfortunately, sometimes it'll happen out of the blue like in your case. Pretty much nothing you can do about that. Just rest easy that it's not going to happen every time.  :wink2:

----------


## TheConqueror89

> last night I tried WILD for the first time and felt tingling and heard a kind of buzzing/ringing noise and it subsided and led to I guess a dreamlet where I was being yanked out of bed by an unknown force; needless to say i awoke shortly thereafter.



WOW. That's exactly what happens to me when i get to the buzzing part.

At that moment, i still don't see anything (in 1 or 2 times i saw a flash of white light, but it's rare and never happened to me again) but i feel something touching me (can be in just a place, like head, or brushing against me, for example, from my legs to my back). Then after a moment i usually feel it pushing me either throughout the bed or upwards. 

I had posted this in another topic if you want to check it: "Weird Problem with WILD"

Haven't fully solved it yet altough in some situations i managed to go past it into a WILD.

----------


## SKA

It's the sound of DMT!!!  ::D: 

I am well familiar with that sound. I've had a couple of Near-WILDs and I heard high pitched notes, incredibly hard metal-on-metal slamming noises, rattling..etc as I'd near sleep and dreams.

I also experienced this sound very strongly in my various DMT trips.

----------


## SonatArctica

> It's the sound of DMT!!!



Agreed!  ::banana::

----------


## bewareofit1505

> It's the sound of DMT!!! 
> 
> I am well familiar with that sound. I've had a couple of Near-WILDs and I heard high pitched notes, incredibly hard metal-on-metal slamming noises, rattling..etc as I'd near sleep and dreams.
> 
> I also experienced this sound very strongly in my various DMT trips.



I've always wanted to try DMT. isn't DMT one of the chemicals your body produces when you're asleep to create dreams?

----------


## postal dude

This sounds exactly like my experiences. I fall into SP without trying alot of the time. As soon as you become aware of this white noise you can focus on it till it gets loud and BAM your paralised.

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Ringing in my ears is normal. Last time I tried to wild I got a definite clear tone, very clean and electronic sounding that slowly faded and got lower in pitch. Shocked me fully awake.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

I get the more visual side to things but I do hear that ringing noise (especially when "falling" into sleep paralysis) you can sometimes get randomly during the day.

----------


## jmeno

Hi everyone,
sorry that as a newbie I just jumped right between you without a proper introduction. Google search led me in here. I have a question related to the high pitch sound and dreams. Maybe some of you may know the answer.

Very often I hear an intense ocean wave sound, especially when my body sleeps (can't move) but I am fully aware of myself. When I don't let it, it just passes. When I let it, it gets much more intensive. When I really want it to hit, it changes from the wave sound into a pitch. It may sound silly, but the first sound looks like a paraboloid (dome) and the second like a hyperboloid (tower). The latter goes to very high spinning pitch and it is about as brief and intense as... you know... when man and woman meet in favorable circumstances... I would shake, if I could only move. I typically get about 10-20 of these domes or towers in a roll, until I fall asleep again. It happens about once a night or so.

My question is: What is it? What is it good for? Why do you seem to train it in order to get there?

Thank you for your replies, they will be more then welcome.

----------


## jarrhead

Both times i got SP it was a classroom of kids talking. about a second later it became a loud high ptiched ring

----------


## Elem3nt0

Yeah, i cant lucid dream without this noise. As soon as i hear this noise im like hell yes, time to dream!

----------


## Clyde Machine

I've experienced this when I start into my relaxing phase of WILDing. I lay there and close my eyes, turning my attention inward, and I get tinnitus, and make it louder by focusing on it until I fall asleep, though I try to focus on it until I get into SP. I just fall asleep though.  :tongue2:  (I'm asking for help with it here if you can help me WILD correctly: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=90331)

----------

